# Hymer Step Switch



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a Hymer Starline B550 year 2000. The electric step warning buzzer stopped working which appears to be caused by the switch which is fitted on the plastic motor housing. There is a screw holding the assembly in place, but will not come off. I need to remove the plastic housing, does anyone know how this is achieved please?


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Barts said:


> I have a Hymer Starline B550 year 2000. The electric step warning buzzer stopped working which appears to be caused by the switch which is fitted on the plastic motor housing. There is a screw holding the assembly in place, but will not come off. I need to remove the plastic housing, does anyone know how this is achieved please?


Hi

I also had to replace the warning buzzer switch on mine. If i remember correctly, there are either 3 or 4 screws holding the cover on. If you get underneath, i should all become clear.

I got a replacement switch from Maplins, Code AY07H. You will need to trim the pin abit. They are less than £1 each, so it is worth getting a couple.

Doug


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When my step buzzer stopped working, the fridge also stopped working on 12v. :x 
I contacted numerous dealers and the conscientious opinion was that it was the relay gone wrong.  
I contacted Peter Hambilton at Preston (Hambilton Engineering) and he told me that it would be the one and only scotch lock that Hymer fit.
He was absolutely correct and that was the problem


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you very much Doug & Grath, you have both been very helpful.
Barts


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barts

You may have done already, but I would check the earth lead that is located on the step.

Roy


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

My step works well enough in and out no probs but no buzzer. Any suggestions?

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

you bee has flown off


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Johnny

Probably the earth lead, take it off give it a good clean and you should get the buzzer again.

Roy


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> My step works well enough in and out no probs but no buzzer. Any suggestions?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Johnny F


I had that problem.. new switch cured the problem. It is fixed to the side of the step at the top... Mine was covered with a rubber cover..


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi There, 

I had the same problem. B474 2002 

On investigation I found that the buzzer is connected across 12volts from the engine when running (not the battery). the other buzzer terminal receives a switched earth from a switch riveted to the steps motor plastic housing. (steps down buzzer earthed & sounding) The aluminum rivet holding the assembly onto the housing together with the earth wire had corroded. I drilled it out and fitted a nut and bolt lubricated with petroleum jelly and the problem was fixed.


----------

